# Fortis Flieger 24H - pictures



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

The strap in the first 2 pictures is not the original Fortis strap.
Pictures are larger on flickr.


----------



## Casek (Apr 10, 2008)

Very nice, just might have to treat myself to one.


----------



## francis 24/24 (Mar 2, 2006)

The best designed 24-hour non-chronograph watch, IMHO.
Case size, numerals and index, hands shape, make this watch the
easiest to read.
Mine is the old model with tritium, even more readable.
What a pity it's no more on their catalog ! 
I feel so lucky to own one !


----------



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, that is a NICE watch.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice indeed - Fortis produce some of the best aviation watches on the market IMHO - A fantastic brand.


----------



## dbsteffy (May 1, 2008)

Hello, all. I'm new to the forums, especially interested in 24 hour watches.

The Fortis has been at the top of my list of 24H watches to buy, but I've had a tough time finding it at a retail source. Any hints for who has it? 

I'll also consider used or private sale, if things seems legit.

dbs.


----------



## Donald (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the same watch. Now discontinued.

The one thing I noticed is that the hour hand is off by 6 minutes.

But overall well engineered and highly legible.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't recommend these dealers (have no personal experience with them) but Princeton Watches still advertises them as available. May be worth a call. Otherwise, I find that posting a WTB (Wanted to Buy) ad in various sales/trading fora is usually effective.
http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/596.10.41.asp


----------

